# 5 Vegas Torpedo Cigar Review - A Classic Mild to Medium Cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I was pleasantly surprised with this cigar. I thought it would be very mild, but it was actually almost medium in strength. For $1.67 it had a ni...

Read the full review here: 5 Vegas Torpedo Cigar Review - A Classic Mild to Medium Cigar


----------

